# My new 2013 Jaguar XF Sportbrake



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not entirely sure if this is the right section as I haven't detailed her yet, however the dealership where I collected it from yesterday (Sturgess of Leicester) did a fantastic job of cleaning it ready for the unveiling yesterday I thought I should post their efforts.

I was a little sceptical after ready lots of stories on here about dealer nightmares but I was pleasantly surprised and over the moon.

So here she is:
















And a little video.


__
http://instagr.am/p/eMtYhvjpMW/

I'm so pleased with her and I'm really looking forward to detailing her.

I'm not sure what products they used however I will be stripping her and giving her some winter protection in the form of Autobrite Cherry Glaze and Nano Seal in the coming weeks. :thumb:

*First Clean Photos* 

I gave it a quick wash tonight, 24 hours after purchase! The main reason for the wash was because i cleaned the skirts to fit Vinyl covers to protect against stone chips but it looked wrong with two clean patches. I also wanted to apply GTechniq G1 to the windscreen and I also applied some L1 to the leather for protection I purchased from CYC on Thursday.

I also fitted my foot rest.





And the sill covers. I cleaned the areas with G101 and some BH clay.





That's quite a prone area for stone chips.



200 miles old and already some sign of fallout on the sides. Roof and bonnet were clear so this must have come from the road surface. I used Autobrite Purple rain at this stage.




Gave the wheels a clean of course, again with purple rain 2.0.



*New Wheels Fitted in December 2013*

Fitted new wheels today. Just needs a wash now.





*New Quad Exit Exhaust*
















*Winter Protection*



































*March 2014 Photos*

Spent some time washing the XF today, she was feeling a little neglected.




Brushing my Growler 



Wheels were pretty clean after a rinse with the PW but cracked out a new product I wanted to try by Wax Tec called Falloff.





Reacting well with the brake dust on the wheels. I really need to repaint my calipers.





Pressure washed off, no need for brushes and looking real clean.




Looking good but it's been a while since I waxed her so got out the Cherry Glaze from Autobrite Direct and gave her a once over.




Lovely gloss from Cherry Glaze. I then worked on the exhausts. Sprayed with Falloff, rinsed, detarred with AutoSmart Tardis then polished with good old Autosol. I then applied a coat of GTechniq C1 (same product I used on the Abarth) to the tips.







Just need to get some proper time for a full detail so I can apply the GTechniq C1 and EXO combo to the paintwork.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new car bud, it's a beauty!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks lovely


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

feeling rather jealous.

Lovely car !


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks awesome, big difference from a punto though- I'm not knocking them as I had one myself lol.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:argie: that looks awesome.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

:argie:Very nice!

Enjoy it! :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice car :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at the pics again. I'd get some kind of protection strip on the rear bumper for the tailgate.....


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely lovely British made beauty.

Lucky boy :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely car, can't beat big estate cars in my opinion, white looks great also. :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a lovely car. Enjoy!!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks pukka. 
Green eyed monster right here :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice bud. lovely motor that and even better its an estate


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Love it, love everything about it!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. Wowee what a reaction. I've never had a reaction like this to any car before. I'm absolutely loving it. Done 150miles already!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice, enjoy the big cat!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice

love the interiors of these so classy

also the logo in load area carpet,thats class


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good choice.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> very nice
> 
> love the interiors of these so classy
> 
> also the logo in load area carpet,thats class


Yeah applied by the valeters. Nice little touch, I'll have to see if I can recreate it.

Thanks all


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks really nice


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that looks real nice!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

lovely car and i think i even prefer it in the estate version!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow that is a gorgeous car, you are a lucky man :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Did not know of this version, looks well mate Congrats:thumb:


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice car you lucky boy. I see its a 2.2 -163 or 200 bhp?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

congratz on the car! nice little details like the jaguar on the boot floor


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely car mate. Health to enjoy. Looks ace


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely car. I was lucky enough to drive an F type for a couple of days a few weeks ago and got paid to do it somehow. It was an absolute dream. No doubt you will love this.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful - see my post just also ordered an XF in white


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

1st time I have seen one of those looks really nice congrats .


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Jonathank said:


> Nice car you lucky boy. I see its a 2.2 -163 or 200 bhp?


It's a Sport so only comes it 200hp form  but I'm planning on getting a remap anyway which should see another 40 or so horses 

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice. Hope you have long happy motoring in it.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the shape but think these only come in diesel?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> Love the shape but think these only come in diesel?


At the moment all Sportbrakes do, yes, but you can get the saloon in petrol.

There is rumour Jaguar are working on an XFR Sportbrake. I hope they do as I'll have one.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I gave it a quick wash tonight, 24 hours after purchase! The main reason for the wash was because i cleaned the skirts to fit Vinyl covers to protect against stone chips but it looked wrong with two clean patches. I also wanted to apply GTechniq G1 to the windscreen and I also applied some L1 to the leather for protection I purchased from CYC on Thursday.

I also fitted my foot rest.





And the sill covers. I cleaned the areas with G101 and some BH clay.





That's quite a prone area for stone chips.



200 miles old and already some sign of fallout on the sides. Roof and bonnet were clear so this must have come from the road surface. I used Autobrite Purple rain at this stage.




Gave the wheels a clean of course, again with purple rain 2.0.



No afters, but you know what that looks like from the OP.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

well done on the new car fella looks a right beast


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> At the moment all Sportbrakes do, yes, but you can get the saloon in petrol.
> 
> There is rumour Jaguar are working on an XFR Sportbrake. I hope they do as I'll have one.


I dont like the shape of the saloon but the estate is really nice. Yours is a lovely car.

I think Id get mine in blue though when the petrol ones come about


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, I wasn't keen on any of the other colours I saw except for Italian Racing Red but on my model that's a £1300 option. I'll never own a black car and the rest of the colour were also very dark, plus I like white too. So not only was it a free colour choice it was my second choice overall.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on this real nice ride mate !


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice!! Congrats!
Alex


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic car, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can i use a pic as a desktop pic please?

looks stunning!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> can i use a pic as a desktop pic please?
> 
> looks stunning!


Of my car? By all means


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is gorgeous!! a bit jealous 

What kind of deal did you get?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous!! a bit jealous
> 
> What kind of deal did you get?


Nothing more than anyone would get. 12% off retail.

Thank you


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very very nice great car with a great pedigree enjoy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

GTechniq G1 doing it's thinkg nicely.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning! I love these so much and would seriously love to own one myself but I fear they are slightly out of my budget.

Looks amazing, really like the wheels.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I love these so much and would seriously love to own one myself but I fear they are slightly out of my budget.
> 
> Looks amazing, really like the wheels.


Thanks buddy. Yeah I never thought I'd owner one at 30 years old but here I am. It's only costing me £90 a month more than my old Volvo V60 RDesign! :doublesho


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

These are so nice, get a lot of them in at work to be shipped over to Germany and I keep saying to myself that they wouldn't miss just one :lol:

Congrats on the new purchase :driver:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks buddy. Yeah I never thought I'd owner one at 30 years old but here I am. It's only costing me £90 a month more than my old Volvo V60 RDesign! :doublesho


Blimey I'm surprised at that! Weirdly, the V60 R-Design is the car I'm interested in along with a mildly used 330d MSport Touring.

If you wouldn't mind, you couldn't drop me a PM with a bit of a clue as to what you might be shelling out for it? Sorry for being cheeky but I will be in the market for something in the next couple of months and if I can afford the Jag then I'll be visiting a dealer pretty quickly!

Fully understand if you're not keen but I'd appreciate it if you don't mind!

Thanks, Jon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great... long but great lol

I hope it wasnt wet when you went in the showroom or you would have ended up at the far end skidding past your new car lol

Lovely showroom...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it is quite long, longer than the Volvo. Good job I ordered the reversing camera 

The dealer really does put a lot of effort in the showroom. Nice cover and the quality of the valet they did was really good considering.


----------



## TheAshman (May 18, 2011)

Looks absolutely gorgeous mate! My missus thinks i'm a mental old man for wanting an estate at the age of 25 but when they look this good how can you say no!? Glad you're enjoying it! It's a stunner!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

One of the few cars jaguar got right  congrats


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like that a lot 

Enjoy it, I wanted to hire one from thrifty as they list them, but it seems if I book one I'm likely to get a 5 series


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely car, looks great, enjoy.

I've looked at them, I found some of the carpeting in the boot and footwells a bit cheap looking, but the outside looks and dash make up for it.

Jag have a strange PCP method though. After 3years 30k miles they reckon a £35k car is only worth £13k, so you have to pay for £22k worth of depreciation over 36 months less deposit obviously. They say they do this so you have some equity when you trade in.

I think I'd rather pay less and have less equity. 3yr old saloons seem to go for around £18k, but I cant see them giving you 4k equity against a new car??

http://www.jaguar.co.uk/promotions/xf-sportbrake-promotions/jaguar-privilege

Mercs are a lot cheaper to buy, not quite a classy, but a lot cheaper. So I'm undecided what to go for...

http://offers.mb.co.uk/offers.php?model=E-Class Estate

Jag is more deposit, but maybe more equity, Merc is less deposit, but maybe no equity?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought about the E class and the 5 series bit after drive the XF I was smitten. I really wanted it. I'm happy to have more equity at the end as I want another XF, hopefully a petrol supercharged one


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Fitted new wheels today. Just needs a wash now.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hubba hubba, wish I earned some more cash to have a car like that


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nearly missed this one after the instagram pics. Does look lovely, I'm very jealous ha. Had almost made my mind up for one myself for my 30th but its going to be an XJ instead.

Nice to see its been looked after properly enjoy!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Stunning car, looks better with the dark wheels, just be sure to stay well away from the kerbs :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

surprisingly nice for a jag estate


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A quick side by side comparison.










Just about to go out and give her a wash.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Top draw mate.


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

That is very nice.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

beeee eee ayyyyyy yoooo tifull


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks great with the darker wheels


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 

New exhaust going on next week but for now I have fitted the first half of it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmmm not sure if it needs to be oval to match the cut out ... But I guess that's what you have just taken off.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yup. Didn't really like the oval and this is the standard exhaust from an XFR. This is just the first stage though.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome looking machine! Nice purchase


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

What engine is in this? I bet the exhaust sounds good.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint but it's only a 2.2d 200bhp. The exhaust is actually slightly quieter if anything.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Spent some time washing the XF today, she was feeling a little neglected.




Brushing my Growler 



Wheels were pretty clean after a rinse with the PW but cracked out a new product I wanted to try by Wax Tec called Falloff.





Reacting well with the brake dust on the wheels. I really need to repaint my calipers.





Pressure washed off, no need for brushes and looking real clean.




Looking good but it's been a while since I waxed her so got out the Cherry Glaze from Autobrite Direct and gave her a once over.




Lovely gloss from Cherry Glaze. I then worked on the exhausts. Sprayed with Falloff, rinsed, detarred with AutoSmart Tardis then polished with good old Autosol. I then applied a coat of GTechniq C1 (same product I used on the Abarth) to the tips.







Just need to get some proper time for a full detail so I can apply the GTechniq C1 and EXO combo to the paintwork.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Blooody awesome looking car, i love it!

Only thing is the calipers need a clean/repaint which you mentioned!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Blooody awesome looking car, i love it!
> 
> Only thing is the calipers need a clean/repaint which you mentioned!


Thanks.

Yeah I only put one coat of paint on when I did them and the winter salt has ruined them. When I repaint them I'll be C5'ing the wheels too


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunning! Nice to see another JLR car owner on here. :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

What a bloody awesome motor, and you've done a fantastic job, love the photos.
Top work!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

This is by far the best car I've ever owned. I love it. I would order a slightly different spec though now, but I'm really pleased with that I have.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> This is by far the best car I've ever owned. I love it. I would order a slightly different spec though now, but I'm really pleased with that I have.


I'm intreagued! What would you order differently?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> I'm intreagued! What would you order differently?


I ordered my car in August and in September Jaguar released the new R-Sport model. Mine is a Sport and when I ordered it you could only spec the 2.2d 200bhp engine. In the new R-Sport range you can order both 2.2d engines (163 and 200) as well as the 240bhp 3.0d V6. It was rather a lot of money to go up to a spec that included the aero kit (that the Sport and R-Sport has) and I would have had to add a couple of the options I spec'd anyway meaning the price was around £6-7k more. So I opted for the 2.2d as it didn't feel that much slower than the 3.0d V6 but was considerably cheaper.

However now on the new R-Sport you can choose the 3.0d V6 as well as their dynamic suspension all in all about £1500 more than the 2.2d 200 I chose. I would also order the black pack which changes all of the chrome trim for gloss black trim. The new R-Sports come with the black window surrounds but the other trim is still chrome.

So it would either be a 3.0d V6 R-Sport with Winter, parking and mirror packs (I have those three options but I would also add black pack or I would order an XFR knowing now what discounts are available on one. For the 5.0 S/C V8 I would forgo the Sportbrake.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> I ordered my car in August and in September Jaguar released the new R-Sport model. Mine is a Sport and when I ordered it you could only spec the 2.2d 200bhp engine. In the new R-Sport range you can order both 2.2d engines (163 and 200) as well as the 240bhp 3.0d V6. It was rather a lot of money to go up to a spec that included the aero kit (that the Sport and R-Sport has) and I would have had to add a couple of the options I spec'd anyway meaning the price was around £6-7k more. So I opted for the 2.2d as it didn't feel that much slower than the 3.0d V6 but was considerably cheaper.
> 
> However now on the new R-Sport you can choose the 3.0d V6 as well as their dynamic suspension all in all about £1500 more than the 2.2d 200 I chose. I would also order the black pack which changes all of the chrome trim for gloss black trim. The new R-Sports come with the black window surrounds but the other trim is still chrome.
> 
> So it would either be a 3.0d V6 R-Sport with Winter, parking and mirror packs (I have those three options but I would also add black pack or I would order an XFR knowing now what discounts are available on one. For the 5.0 S/C V8 I would forgo the Sportbrake.


Interesting... I do think the black pack on a white car looks excellent actually! I love the SportBrake, a really lovely looking car and I think what you've done to it has really added to it.

Personally, I think I'd have also done what you did at the time with regard to model/options but the larger engines are attractive.

Have they put their 3.0 Supercharged Petrol in the Sportbrake yet? Am I right in thinking you can have it in the XF Saloon?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks  The annoying thing is I could have ordered a 3.0d V6 S from Jaguar like mine but not a 2.2d. They only allow you to spec these wheels with the S model and the 2,2d only comes with a single exhaust. 

Mine is remapped now, running about 230-240bhp so I have the power of a V6 but not the torque or lovely engine sound. I just get rattly 4 port diesel. 

No petrol engines available in the Sportbrake except for the XFR-S that was recently announced (you may have noticed a few photos I posted on Instagram  )


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks  The annoying thing is I could have ordered a 3.0d V6 S from Jaguar like mine but not a 2.2d. They only alloy you to spec these wheels with the S model and the 2,2d only comes with a single exhaust.
> 
> Mine is remapped now, running about 230-240bhp so I have the power of a V6 but not the torque or lovely engine sound. I just get rattly 4 port diesel.
> 
> No petrol engines available in the Sportbrake except for the XFR-S that was recently announced (you may have noticed a few photos I posted on Instagram  )


Oh yes I was looking out for it! Epic car, I just don't know why you can't buy a standard XFR Sportbrake, the 503bhp would be plenty and it would be a fraction more understated than the RS. Plus, I'm not overly keen on the RS wheels...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Me either. When the rumour mill started on the XFR Sportbrake it was just than, and XFR. Only more recently did it become apparent it was going to become an XFR-S. List price is £82k for the XFR-S Sportbrake, I could order one for £71k though. But that's about £15-20k more than an XFR Sportbrake would have been.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Forgot to add pictures of the new carbon fibre veneer (genuine Jaguar parts) I bought and fitted a few weeks back.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovelyyyyyyyy motor :argie:


----------



## Catt274 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stunning car mate, really looks the DB's


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Best looking estate on the market by a long way.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's guys.

I've updated the first posted to keep all the photos together.


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

This is my reasonable dreamcar: spacious enough for the whole family, extremely good looking, both in and out, reasonable engine (it's even a diesel), pricetag is not low, but not sky - if I don't commit a crime, I'll never have savings enough - high, British elegance,...


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is one lovely looking car!


----------

